# صور مقبرة الشهداء بدير الشهيد العظيم مارمينا بكينج مريوط



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يناير 2011)

اذكرونا ياشهداء المسيح 
امام عرش النعمة  ​


----------



## BITAR (2 يناير 2011)

*فى احضان القديسيين يا شهدائنا الجدد*​


----------



## SALVATION (2 يناير 2011)

_شهداااااااااااااااااااااااااااء_
_ربنا ينيح اروحهم ويعزى اهليهم_​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*امام عرش النعمة أنتم الأن قائمون*

*والبقية ستأتي*​


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يناير 2011)

الرب ينيح اروحاكم

أذكرونا امام عرش النعمة ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

*ليس موتا لعبيدك يا سيدي بل انتقال...*

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا...*​


----------



## vetaa (2 يناير 2011)

*يا بختكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
قضيتوا احلى عيييييييييد مع رب المجد

ربنا ينيح نفوسكم
والمستعد يبقى معاكم ان شاء الله 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يناير 2011)

*مع الشهدا والقديسين*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

اطلبوا عنا الرحمة والسلام فى الضيق


----------



## مينا كوتة (22 يناير 2011)

الصور جميلة وحصري
يابنت الاية
قصدي بنت العدرا
تسلم صوابعك
ياقمر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2011)

مينا كوتة قال:


> الصور جميلة وحصري
> يابنت الاية
> قصدي بنت العدرا
> تسلم صوابعك
> ياقمر


انت داخل تهزر ولا ايه بالظبط
اسمى بنت العدرا ومش مقبول غير كده 
سلام ونعمة 
​


----------



## مينا كوتة (22 يناير 2011)

سوري 
.......


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2011)

*شكـــــــــــرا جــــــــــــــــدا

_____________________

ربنا ينيح نفس كل شهيد
ويشفى المصابين
ويصبر أهاليهم
آميــــــن*​


----------



## ماجو2010 (22 يناير 2011)

اذكرونا ياشهداء المسيح 
أمام رب المجد 
ميرسى على الصور الجميلة


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2011)

صلو عنا يا شهداء المسيح
يا طوباكم
مع المسيح افضل جدااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2011)

*صور معزيه وجميله
ميرسي ليكي بنت العدرا
وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## govany shenoda (22 يناير 2011)

الرب ينيح اروحاكم

أذكرونا امام عرش النعمة ​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يناير 2011)

جميلة جدا الصور

وانشاء الله نروح نزورهم

شكرا للصور بنت العدرا


----------



## sony_33 (22 يناير 2011)

*صور جميلة
وان شاء الله حنحضر الاربعين
تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## qwyui (23 يناير 2011)

هم الان مكرمين عبلنا كلنا امين


----------



## Nemo (23 يناير 2011)

فى احضان ابائنا القديسين ولسه باقى
ميرسى يا بنت العدرا
الرب يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم  ويعزى قلوب كل من افتقدوهم​*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يناير 2011)

يا بختهم بجد
عقبال لما نحصلكم كده
اذكرونا امام عرش رب المجد
تسلم ايدك يا عسل​


----------

